

Education Technology's Hidden Ticking Time Bomb - rafaelc
http://www.freetech4teachers.com/2011/12/guest-post-education-technologys-hidden.html

======
Chil
edtech isn't so different from more classic startups, they just have several
years of delay.

We saw the exact same phenomenon with a lot of software and web services.
Startups thought blocking data export would put a barrier to entry against
competition. Minds evolved and we see more and more openess in the product
strategies of technology companies. I'm sure it will be the same with
education technology.

